# New 98 740iL owner



## mxmora (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

My name is Matt Mora and I just purchased a 1998 740iL. It runs great but it's missing some of the features of this model and I could use some help tracking down the parts so I can restore it to its full glory.

1. The phone handset is missing. The phone system seems to work as I was able to get to the verizon "you have no service help menu" but I was unable to hang up the phone! 
I have a verizon account and at least one more line left to add to Family plan. Has anyone been successful in getting their phone activated with versizon?

2. The sun shades on the back doors have been ripped out. Is there any place to get replacement parts to put it back the way it was? Also how hard is it to get the door panels off to replace the sun shades? 

3. The front emblem is faded. How hard is it to replace that?

4. Someone put an after market tint on the back window and it bubbled up and I had the dealer remove the tint. But it looks the the guy that removed the tint cut one of the defroster lines and now it does not work. Anyone have any luck repairing the rear window defroster?

5. Is there a way to add a aux line in to the stereo for my iPod?

6. There is no bass in the stereo. Are there any recommended sub woofers for this model?


Thanks!
Matt


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

mxmora said:


> 1. The phone handset is missing.
> 2. The sun shades on the back doors have been ripped out.
> 3. The front emblem is faded.
> 4. Anyone have any luck repairing the rear window defroster?
> ...


1. I don't have the phone, sorry... no help there.

2. Sun shades are expensive. Ripped out, like gone? Not gonna be cheap. Check out www.e38.org for a DIY repair if it's still there but not retracting. (See same place for rear window regulator repair, for instructions on door panel removal.)

3. Easy and fairly inexpensive. Buy a replacement and two grommets. Use a thin blade carefully, and/or dental floss, to lift the emblem off the body. The grommets are at 3 and 9 o'clock.

4. A small break can be repair by painting on a metallic repair compound to complete the line. Auto stores or tint shops should have it.

5. I don't think so, in a 1997. Maybe aftermarket set ups, like Blitzsafe?

6. Infinity BassLink from e-bay is a fairly inexpensive soliution.


----------



## mxmora (Oct 23, 2006)

I found a parts place that has the shades. About 550.00 for all the parts that I'm missing.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mr_weller (Nov 6, 2006)

Please share this parts place. I am about to take delivery of a 1998 740il and am collecting places for parts and names of mechanics in the Seattle/Bellevue area.


----------



## mxmora (Oct 23, 2006)

mr_weller said:


> Please share this parts place. I am about to take delivery of a 1998 740il and am collecting places for parts and names of mechanics in the Seattle/Bellevue area.


Its' circlebmw.com. Their site is does not have a lot of parts listed for a 1998 740iL but they did list all the parts for the sunshade.

A person named Chris wrote back with all the cost and said call this number to order 732-440-1200.

http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/etk/etk.htm


----------

